# Low Voltage Cutoff Question



## minnepicker (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings,

I'm running a Traxxas Rustler VXL pretty much stock. The Battery manufacturer suggested I set the cut off on my ESC to 3.6 per cell. But the stock ESC doesn't have an adjustable cut off. I called Traxxas and they said that it cuts off around 3.2 or 3.1. Any thoughts out there? I'm using smc 2S 6500mah batteries.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

That lower cut off should hurt the batts. However the easiest way is to pull off when the car/truck starts to slow. I never drive until the cut off kicks in.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The lower cut off should not hurt the batts. The easiest way is to pull off when the car/truck slows even slightly during a run. I have never had the cut off kick in when I pulled off this way.


----------

